# A New Jersey sunset



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 11, 2016)

My camera didn't do justice to the sunset but it was so beautiful last night I just had to try.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 11, 2016)

That's gorgeous, Ruth!


----------



## Gemma (Nov 11, 2016)

Just beautiful, Ruth!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2016)

Lovely Ruth!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 11, 2016)

That's beautiful, Ruth! It's a great photo. I hope you don't mind that I'm using it for the wallpaper on my iPad.


----------



## littleowl (Nov 12, 2016)

Ruth. What a wonderful picture.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 12, 2016)

Well worth the effort, Ruth. Nice pic.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2016)

Lovely!


----------

